# clomid buddy needed :)



## bdb

Started my first month of clomid on cd19 now..... going to start testing at cd 30 since my cycles are between 30 and 40 days..... having some hefty side effects ( will be totally worth it if it works ) nothing unbearable but not enjoyable for sure. Anyone going through anything similar?

Ive been trying to conceive for 18 months now and its really getting discouraging. :( I swear some women can look at a man and get pregnant and Im getting so impatient!!!!! Sorry for the rant.


----------



## 2ducks

Finally a Clomid buddy of my own!  Every time I make a clomid buddy they eventually drop off! Last night I took my third pill. I am on my second round of Clomid CD 5-9. I luckily ovulated on 50mg at CD 19. After CD 14 rolled around I was so nervous that I would not ovulate! We have been ttc for 14 months. I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own. I take my clomid at bedtime with two Tylenol PM, I sleep like a rock and don't notice any side effects. Are you doing any monitoring, temping, looking for fertility signs or are you just winging it?


----------



## bdb

2ducks said:


> Finally a Clomid buddy of my own! Every time I make a clomid buddy they eventually drop off! Last night I took my third pill. I am on my second round of Clomid CD 5-9. I luckily ovulated on 50mg at CD 19. After CD 14 rolled around I was so nervous that I would not ovulate! We have been ttc for 14 months. I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own. I take my clomid at bedtime with two Tylenol PM, I sleep like a rock and don't notice any side effects. Are you doing any monitoring, temping, looking for fertility signs or are you just winging it?

YAY finally someone replied lol Im guessing there aren't a lot of clomid buddies on here and the ones that are are already in groups..... 

I took an IB 800 this weekend bc I was finally to the point I could not tolerate the pain anymore and It was a miracle worker, I feel dumb for waiting so long now :haha: wont make that mistake next month for sure assuming I don't get my bfp..... Im like in my tww and It feels like its never going to end lol.....


----------



## bdb

Oh yeah and I actually ovulated for the first time in 18 months (drs do not know why Im not ovulating bc im healthy as a horse) on CD19 how long do your cycles normally go?

also I haven't been temping I have been doing opk tests though. I was going to temp this month but I couldn't find my thermometer..... :( 

I have feel slightly nauseated today although it could be from the clomid, this medicine has made my body go haywire.


----------



## Kaiecee

I took my first month and I'm now 10dpo it's not the first time but I had the worst cramps during ov and days after so I'm hoping it worked...I ov on my own but sometimes my body needs a boost that's how I conceived my second and 5th


----------



## 2ducks

bdb said:


> Oh yeah and I actually ovulated for the first time in 18 months (drs do not know why Im not ovulating bc im healthy as a horse) on CD19 how long do your cycles normally go?
> 
> also I haven't been temping I have been doing opk tests though. I was going to temp this month but I couldn't find my thermometer..... :(
> 
> I have feel slightly nauseated today although it could be from the clomid, this medicine has made my body go haywire.

My 5 days of Clomid went by with no side effects. I took my last pill 2 nights ago. Last night however I had some CRAZY hot flashes. I am now in full on waiting to ovulate mode. Using OPKs and I also have a saliva microscope. 

I was not having any natural ovulation or periods without taking birth control or progesterone. It was really cool to finally have a chart that was complete. I also O'd on CD 19 last cycle. I am concerned that my LP was short, only 9 days. I am going to acupuncture and hopefully that will help. Also, my period was very short and very light. I normally have light cycles, but this was a little abnormal. Some light bleeding one day. Some medium flow for a couple hours then light for one more day. Only three days total. my worry is that this means I have a thin uterine lining which is a side effect from Clomid. My acupuncturist gave me some herbs to help with promoting blood building. I wasn't too disappointed that I had a BFN because I was so thrilled that the Clomid actually worked. Hopefully this cycle will do it for me. When are you going to start testing?


----------



## Kaiecee

So here's where I'm at 11 dpo tested again :bfn: which I knew would happen! 

I'm having a lot of vivid dreams almost to the point when I wake up I'm exhausted, seems like some cramps today,peeing a lot, eating a lot oh and my temp had a spike too 

I know this really all means nothing I just hope to get my :bfp: but I have a bad feeling :(


----------



## bdb

2ducks said:


> bdb said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and I actually ovulated for the first time in 18 months (drs do not know why Im not ovulating bc im healthy as a horse) on CD19 how long do your cycles normally go?
> 
> also I haven't been temping I have been doing opk tests though. I was going to temp this month but I couldn't find my thermometer..... :(
> 
> I have feel slightly nauseated today although it could be from the clomid, this medicine has made my body go haywire.
> 
> My 5 days of Clomid went by with no side effects. I took my last pill 2 nights ago. Last night however I had some CRAZY hot flashes. I am now in full on waiting to ovulate mode. Using OPKs and I also have a saliva microscope.
> 
> I was not having any natural ovulation or periods without taking birth control or progesterone. It was really cool to finally have a chart that was complete. I also O'd on CD 19 last cycle. I am concerned that my LP was short, only 9 days. I am going to acupuncture and hopefully that will help. Also, my period was very short and very light. I normally have light cycles, but this was a little abnormal. Some light bleeding one day. Some medium flow for a couple hours then light for one more day. Only three days total. my worry is that this means I have a thin uterine lining which is a side effect from Clomid. My acupuncturist gave me some herbs to help with promoting blood building. I wasn't too disappointed that I had a BFN because I was so thrilled that the Clomid actually worked. Hopefully this cycle will do it for me. When are you going to start testing?Click to expand...



Yeah my side effects didn't happen til I O'ed. Im not sure if this was a side effect or not but I had to go home from work yesterday. I felt really dizzy and weak and my whole body was aching like I had the flu. It was absolutely terrible. I went home and slept from 330 yesterday til like 740 this am. I feel a lot better today but my back and my side is still hurting pretty bad but I don't feel like I have the flu anymore. The only thing that helped was Tylenol.

I think Im going to start testing like the 13th.... My LP is normally pretty long as my cycles normally last anywhere from 30 to 40 days.... That is if this clomid doesn't change my cycles


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx I know days after clomid I was in the car and felt dizzy and nauseous which never happens to


----------



## bdb

Hey kaiecee

Hopefully this is the month you get your bfp! keep us posted on how things go. 

That clomid is terrible. I don't know how Im going to take this 2 more cycles if I don't get my BFP I need my :bfp: I cant handle much more of this medication


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm almost thinking of not taking it next month since my side effects were so bad but I know I need to suck it up. 



I checked my cycle with Mackenzie and my temps are higher now so I hope that's a sign,because last month the were so much lower I really wish pregnancy tests were more sensitive freaks me out seeing.


----------



## bdb

I have an appointment for July 1 to see my Dr bc that was the first apt available when I called last week but I talked to him and If I get a bfp then I will keep that apt if not by the 17th then I will come in that day to go over everything with him.... I haven't even got to tell him about these horrible side effects....


----------



## 2ducks

WHat side effects are you ladies experiencing?


----------



## bdb

nausea
hot flashes
headaches
backaches
excrutiating pain on my left side( tender to the touch )
and two days ago I had to leave work early bc
I started to feel like I had the flu achy and cold chills while sweating 
literally I went home laid in bed and cried in between sleeping from 330pm to 740am the next day


----------



## Kaiecee

Temps still high 
Back ache
Sensitive boobs but they don't hurt. 
Cramps
Eating and peeing more 
Vivid dreams.


----------



## Kaiecee

:bfn: but I seriously think these tests are duds! Might pick up some real tests tomorrow. 
Temp still High


----------



## bdb

Kaiecee I know Ive already asked but what day are you on?


----------



## Kaiecee

bdb said:


> Kaiecee I know Ive already asked but what day are you on?

12dpo I can be it's still too early but the more I get :bfn: it freaks me out.


----------



## bdb

fx for you!


----------



## Ch3rryBlossom

Hello! I'm new to this website.

I finished my 2nd round of Provera and Clomid. The first round was 50MG which I don't think worked. It just gave me chest pain and made me feel sick. This time it was 100MG. Provera helps since I only get two periods naturally a year.

My LMP was May 19th. Clomid taken days 3-7. Positive O June 1st and 2nd. So I am 7DPO and the last few days I've had low cramping and low backaches. Right before I O I had right ovary pain extremely bad. I could barely walk so I'm thinking Clomid worked this time. I have a pelvic ultrasound today to make sure the cramping isn't cysts building up from Clomid.

My husband and I are trying for our 4th finale in hopes it's a boy since we have 3 girls. 

So that's a little of my story. Hope to hear good news soon from you guys!

:dust:


----------



## bdb

welcome ch3rryblossom

question did the pain go away in your second round on clomid bc mine is just excruciating on my left side...... and the back pain!!!!!! I live on a heating pad these days


----------



## Ch3rryBlossom

I only had really bad ovary pain for two days before I got a positive OPK. After that it was very mild or not at all then 5DPO until now I have ovary pain and low pressure with back pain. I have to go back and read again but what day are you on?


----------



## 2ducks

Sorry girls, I asked about symptoms and then realized you already answered those questions on the previous page. I have been having upset stomach and nausea the past two days. Since I am done with the Clomid I did not make the connection that it is actually a side effect from the Clomid! So I guess I am having some hot flashes at night and nausea during the day as side effects. I am on CD 12, hoping to ovulate sooner this cycle. 

Last cycle I has some mild cramping that was dominant on my lower right abdomen. No serious pain BUT right before ovulation intercourse was painful which had never happened before, that was my first clue that Clomid was working for me.


----------



## Ch3rryBlossom

Side effects from Clomid were horrible for me. For some reason they were really bad with only 50 MG. I had less side effects on 100MG. Maybe my body was used to it the second round. Good luck to you 2ducks! What days did you take Clomid?


----------



## bdb

I am on cd 26 but my cycles normally run 30-35 days I o'ed on cd 19 so im 7dpo which was a first for me I had not had a positive opk in over 18 months.....

Im going to make my dr do a pelvic ultrasound before I start round too if this month ends in a bfn for me....Im too nervous something is wrong bc I started having my pain on my left side the day I had my pos opk (cd19) still today.... its not as excruciating as it was over the weekend and Im not as sick as I was on Monday (I had to leave work early and I would normally never do that) but I still have that tender to the touch pain and my back feels like the back of an 80 year old with osteoporosis


----------



## Ch3rryBlossom

We seem to have the same symptoms. Hopefully that's good news for us! With my girls I wouldn't get a BFP until after a positive blood test. Maybe I'll ask for one today since I'm impatient haha. You should too!


----------



## bdb

Yeah I keep telling myself maybe its signs im getting my bfp but I know in my head its probably just clomid lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

I thought i was dying after taking clomid this cycle


----------



## 2ducks

Ch3rryblossom I took Clomid days 5-9. If my LP is short again I am going to ask about changing it to days 3-7.

CD15 for me, negative OPK but got EWCM this morning so things are moving along.

bdb- is your username your initials??? If so those are my initials as well! Definitely get an u/s if you don't get a bfp. Clomid can cause cysts to form so if you are having a lot of pain you want to make sure nothing serious is going on.


----------



## Kaiecee

bdb said:


> welcome ch3rryblossom
> 
> question did the pain go away in your second round on clomid bc mine is just excruciating on my left side...... and the back pain!!!!!! I live on a heating pad these days

Yes it will go away but I was in so much pain was so happy when it went away


----------



## bdb

2ducks said:


> Ch3rryblossom I took Clomid days 5-9. If my LP is short again I am going to ask about changing it to days 3-7.
> 
> CD15 for me, negative OPK but got EWCM this morning so things are moving along.
> 
> bdb- is your username your initials??? If so those are my initials as well! Definitely get an u/s if you don't get a bfp. Clomid can cause cysts to form so if you are having a lot of pain you want to make sure nothing serious is going on.

cherryblossom- yes those are my initials :)
im def having my dr check me out before i start my 2nd cycle


----------



## Kaiecee

super nauseated this morning had a tiny dip in my chart but not too worried about it since I had dips near af with my other pregnancies,just hope it goes back up hoping the witch stays away.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out!
The :witch: has showed up right on time I guess :( 

Onto next month


----------



## 2ducks

Kaiecee said:


> I'm out!
> The :witch: has showed up right on time I guess :(
> 
> Onto next month

Better luck next month!


I had a positive OPK yesterday so looks like we are in business. i anticipate ovulation today. Timing should be really good this cycle, I think that with all my extra efforts we have a real shot this cycle. FX!


----------



## 2ducks

I'm 5dpo, how are you girls doing?


----------



## Kaiecee

This has to be a side effect from Clomid but dying of heat it must be hot flashes even with air conditioning I'm dying.


----------



## Kaiecee

2ducks said:


> I'm 5dpo, how are you girls doing?

Cd 8


----------



## Kaiecee

All of a sudden I feel like throwing up,dizzy but I don't think I ov'ed yet I should Friday/Saturday, must be the clomid but wow this


----------



## todmommy4568

Can I join??? This is my first cycle on clomid 50mg. I am taking it day 3-7 at night and tonight will be my 3rd night. I'm so glad to see other ladies having side effects from the clomid, I have felt like I am going crazy! I decided to take it at night because I was worried about the side effects but both nights I have taken it now I have had such bad insomnia. If we don't get our bfp this month I will be taking it in the morning next month. I have been moody, dizzy, have a raging headache, hot flashes, today my boss asked me how I was feeling because I was sooo pale. Okay I will stop complaining now :haha:

Are you guys doing iui or ti? I already O on my own but doc has decided more eggs better chance, which is totally fine with me! We will be doing an ultrasound in one week to check on the number and size of eggs and then do trigger trigger shot with TI


----------



## Kaiecee

Again this month got ewcm with some brown right before ov.


----------



## 2ducks

kaiecee- My first month with Clomid I had no side effects. This cycle I had hot flashes at night and bad nausea for two days after my last pill. The nausea was only during the day. 

todmommy4568- Sorry you are having so many terrible side effects. I take my Clomid at bedtime with two tylonol PM so I know I will sleep through the night and it will help with headaches. For some reason I didn't experience any side effects until I was done with my last pill. Right now I am doing Clomid with TI and working with my OB. I am on my second cycle and am 9dpo. We had really good timing this cycle so I think we have a good shot. We are going to try Clomid for a few cycles before going to an RE. Since Clomid thins your uterine lining after taking it for several months I will probably take a cycle off if we don't get a BFP by cycle #3. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I dtd too much at least too much for me I'm so sore I think I'll take a bath since I should ov today or tomorrow


----------



## Bonniii

Hello girls! This is my first post ever here. I am 32 years old. I have 5 year old twins and a 6 year old who keep praying that mommy can have a baby for them to play with :( Im recently remarried and TTC our first. Im heathy and a bit chunky but I'm tall lol. My husband is normal too. Im trying clomid because my biological clock is ticking. I took mine 50 mg cycle days 3-7 Finished my last pill 3 days ago. The past two days I've had positive opk tests, and lots of ewcm. I don't know if clomid affects opks or not. Anywaywere hoping to be pregnant asap. Prayers are always welcome! OH OH OH also were using pressed which feels amazing :happydance::blush:

When should i really ovulate, or did i already or whats going on lol. Nice to meet friends!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Bonniii said:


> Hello girls! This is my first post ever here. I am 32 years old. I have 5 year old twins and a 6 year old who keep praying that mommy can have a baby for them to play with :( Im recently remarried and TTC our first. Im heathy and a bit chunky but I'm tall lol. My husband is normal too. Im trying clomid because my biological clock is ticking. I took mine 50 mg cycle days 3-7 Finished my last pill 3 days ago. The past two days I've had positive opk tests, and lots of ewcm. I don't know if clomid affects opks or not. Anywaywere hoping to be pregnant asap. Prayers are always welcome! OH OH OH also were using pressed which feels amazing :happydance::blush:
> 
> When should i really ovulate, or did i already or whats going on lol. Nice to meet friends!!!

I ov about 5 days after last pill,I'm on 100 mg. 
I think they can effect opk tests if taken within 3 days of finishing last pill 
Good luck this month :flower:


----------



## todmommy4568

2ducks it sounds like you have a really good plan worked out! FX'ed that the food timing does the trick this month! :thumbup: When will you start testing?

Kaiecee sorry you are feeling sore, hopefully the bath helps so you can enjoy the BD haha. Very good to know about the OPK's!

Bonniii I know the pressure of 5 year olds :haha: It can be so sad yet so exciting when they are constantly talking about babies. My 5 year old is over the moon about having a little brother or sister, if only I could get one cooking :haha: Hopefully the clomid does the trick for you!

I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I didn't have some sort of bug because today I have felt fine all day. Or maybe my body just reacted badly right away :shrug: Either way I was very happy to feel like myself again today! Getting nervous for my ultrasound already haha it's not until Wednesday so I can't imagine how I will feel Monday and Tuesday :haha:

Did clomid cause you ladies to dry up at all? Bonniii your post about preseed reminded me, I was thinking about getting some.


----------



## Kaiecee

For me it didn't dry up but I'm still thinking of getting some,at least it can't hurt to have :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Right! I read somewhere that it can cause dryness and/or cause hostile CM so probably not a bad idea haha


----------



## Kaiecee

Shouldn't I have had my ch's or do I still have to wait?


----------



## todmommy4568

Looking at your chart I would think your cover line would probably be around 97.5 so until there are 3 temps above whatever cover line they decide to give you won't get crosshairs. Did you get a positive OPK?


----------



## Kaiecee

todmommy4568 said:


> Looking at your chart I would think your cover line would probably be around 97.5 so until there are 3 temps above whatever cover line they decide to give you won't get crosshairs. Did you get a positive OPK?

Ya I checks and I should ov today I tried cheap opks and never really worked even when I definitely ov'ed and I don't have issues to ov so I'll be starting pineapple tomorrow and Brazil nuts


----------



## 2ducks

Bonniii said:


> Hello girls! This is my first post ever here. I am 32 years old. I have 5 year old twins and a 6 year old who keep praying that mommy can have a baby for them to play with :( Im recently remarried and TTC our first. Im heathy and a bit chunky but I'm tall lol. My husband is normal too. Im trying clomid because my biological clock is ticking. I took mine 50 mg cycle days 3-7 Finished my last pill 3 days ago. The past two days I've had positive opk tests, and lots of ewcm. I don't know if clomid affects opks or not. Anywaywere hoping to be pregnant asap. Prayers are always welcome! OH OH OH also were using pressed which feels amazing :happydance::blush:
> 
> When should i really ovulate, or did i already or whats going on lol. Nice to meet friends!!!

My first cycle of Clomid I O'd 10 days after my last pill. This cycle I O'd 9 days after my last pill. I got one positive OPK the day before ovulation. Are you doing any sort of u/s monitoring or 7dpo progesterone blood draw to confirm O?


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!!!:wave:
We're TTC #2. Started Clomid 50 mcg on CD 2-6. Today is Day 2. Looking forward to healthy & "sticky" pregnancies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

1dpo today and my ovaries are killing can't wait till the clomid is out of my body


----------



## todmommy4568

Hey piper :wave: Good luck this month!

Kaiecee I see you got your crosshairs!!! I will be stalking your chart :haha: Looks good so far!

I have been done with my pills for about 3 days now, the last day I didn't have any symptoms and I have felt pretty good since I have been done! My ultrasound is in 2 days I'm so excited and anxious! I am really hoping there will be 2-3 mature follicles and praying there will be less than 5!


----------



## 2ducks

I am out, 14dpo BFN and my temps dropped. Just waiting to start AF. If I have another super light period this cycle I am going to talk to my doc about estrogen supplements for 1st half of cycle for thin uterine lining. 

On to the next cycle!


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry 2ducks :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I seem to ov 5 days after last pill 

My chart keeps changing from Friday to Saturday as ov day but that's ok

I decided not to waste money this month I have 2 frer at home and will only test when I'm 2-3 days late.


----------



## 2ducks

Kaiecee- I cracked last week and bough CB early. I still have one left plus a bunch of wondfos, I am definitely not going to spend an extra money next cycle. This ttc business is expensive!

My doc gave the OK to change up the days I take Clomid. I want to move my ovulation date sooner. I am taking it CD 3-7 this cycle to see what happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

I've always took it days 3-7 hope it works better for you.


----------



## Kaiecee

So they changed ov date to Saturday so I think it's going to stick to that now the countdown begins


----------



## todmommy4568

We triggered today. There were four eggs 1, 1.2, 1.3, and 1.5. So more like 1 haha the only egg close enough to maturity was the 1.5. I'm irritated because I already O so it feels like a waste of money that I only got 1 egg but it should be a better quality egg so I should just be happy. If we don't get pregnant this cycle my doc is putting me on 100 mg for the next cycle. It's all a learning experience and like I said I should be happy but I can't help but be disappointed considering the outcome was supposed to be multiple eggs...


----------



## lorra1986

First cycle of clomid too. I am around day 14 now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx it's your month Lorra


----------



## lorra1986

Thanks I sure hope so. I have PCOS so the only time I tend to be able to get pregnant has been when I was on birthcontrol or clomid. My first i was on birthcontrol and missed some. Then random while on birthcontrol and mc then my son was with clomid (in the first month) we were in shock. I am praying this time will be quick. it's been 7 years no birthcontrol and 2 years of actively ttc without meds.


----------



## 2ducks

todmommy- Sorry that you only had one mature egg. Hopefully you only need one!

Lorra1986 - Good luck with this round of Clomid. 2 years is a long time and you definitely deserve some good news!


----------



## lorra1986

Yes 2 years is a long time. We didn't want to get the dr involved we kind of said ok if it happens it happens but i told my husband i'm ready to go at this full force, I want another baby!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck lorra!

Thanks 2ducks! I was acting like an entitled little brat yesterday :haha: I am grateful that we had the one and also hopeful that that one will pull through to make this our month!

Side note do any of you ladies have a guess what is going on with my temp? I know I haven't ovulated as I had an ultrasound yesterday. I did get an hcg trigger yesterday. But if the meds mess with my temp then isn't the temping kind of pointless? I'm so confused!


----------



## lorra1986

I would love to have a clomid buddy. How does it work exactly.


----------



## Kaiecee

Find someone who's on clomid close to the save cycle as you and follow each other during the process and testing :)


----------



## lorra1986

Ok so I started clomid on the 18th for 5 days (naked with a p) who needs a buddy???
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160630-215859.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

lorra1986 said:


> Ok so I started clomid on the 18th for 5 days (naked with a p) who needs a buddy???

I'll buddy up with you


----------



## Kaiecee

Almost passed out tonight got all sweaty felt sick I think it's my gallbladder I was suppose to get operated a couple months ago but choose to ttc


----------



## lorra1986

Kaiecee said:


> lorra1986 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I started clomid on the 18th for 5 days (naked with a p) who needs a buddy???
> 
> I'll buddy up with youClick to expand...

Yay!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So how's everyone doing? 

It's me that keeps putting my operation off it passes and I'm on my stomach Meds again just in case I get a gall bladder attack again. 

I find my chart is weird and nothing like last month 

Went to dollar store and forgot yo get some tests do won't be early testing phooey!

Hope to see some bfp soon


----------



## 2ducks

I'm doing good. 3 nights of Clomid down, two to go. The past two days I have not felt good, I think its the Clomid. I have headaches and stomach aches during the day. Nothing unbearable but I didn't have these symptoms the first two cycles. I have just enough OPKs to last me this cycle, hopefully I wont need to purchase more! My goal is to not test too early this cycle, I'm hoping I can hold out until 12dpo. 

Kaicee- sorry about your gallbladder, how terrible.


----------



## Kaiecee

**TMI**
Went to bathroom when I wiped I had a lot of cm twinged with a very light pink wondering if it's implantation since I'm only 10dpo and got a tiny bit of cramps I hope this isn't a bad sign

What do you all think????


----------



## todmommy4568

Sounds like a good sign to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## lorra1986

Symptom Alert!!! 

I have been so nauseous the last 4 days i feel like i'm ready to just puke for days. I went to urgent care b/c my obgyn is out of the office til next week. They gave me Zofran for the nausea and did blood work for pregnancy. The lab won't pick it up til today sometime so I won't get results until probably tomorrow!!! About 8 DPO today, honestly expecting this test to be negative b/c it's so early still but it's nice to get rid of the nausea for a lil bit.


----------



## todmommy4568

Crazy! I hope you start feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lorra
Can't wait o find out fx


----------



## lorra1986

Well nausea has pretty much gone. A little tinge this morning and yesterday morning but for the rest of the day I was pretty much ok. I had a blood test done on Tuesday but I just called and they haven't gotten the results back yet. Hopefully I will get them today if not maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiecee

lorra1986 said:


> Well nausea has pretty much gone. A little tinge this morning and yesterday morning but for the rest of the day I was pretty much ok. I had a blood test done on Tuesday but I just called and they haven't gotten the results back yet. Hopefully I will get them today if not maybe tomorrow.

Fx it's positive but I'm not too sick before 10 weeks pregnant then for me it kick ins and I'm throwing up 3-4 times the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## lorra1986

I stayed sick for weeks before I knew I was pregnant with my son. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx we see some bfp soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'm out wiped and saw the smallest amount of pink
:(


----------



## 2ducks

Sorry kaiecee! That sucks...

I am WTO, hopefully changing my protocol from 3-7 will help me O sooner. I finally decided to make a consultation with an RE. I have a free 30 minute phone consult in a week and a half. Hopefully I will get some good direction. I really hope Clomid will work for me soon and I don't have to go the fertility clinic route, the closest clinic is 1.5 hours from my house so it will be a huge burden.

I had so many more symptoms this cycle. I have had so many headaches and tummy aches, its been gross.


----------



## lorra1986

Blood test was negative from Tuesday. Endo ran another one today now waiting for those results.


----------



## Kaiecee

No spotting or anything today and temp still high hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Kaiecee

was right to hace a bad feeling temp still high this am and when I wiped it's RED!

I feel like maybe not trying next month feeling defeated 
:(


----------



## 2ducks

Lorra- sorry your test was negative.

Kaiecee- Sorry you are feeling down, hang in there! Sometimes it is good to take a cycle off if you need to regroup emotionally.

I am WTO, should be in the next two days as EWCM has picked up quite a bit.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait till my operation I'm dying here,stupid gallbladder


----------



## todmommy4568

Lorra I have my FX'ed that the tests turn positive for you soon!

Kaicee sorry the witch got you :hugs: And hopefully you feel better. Maybe a cycle off to have your surgery would be perfect for you.

2ducks that is exciting! I always hate WTO haha

I have had a couple tests that could have been positive but they were questionable so I am trying to not get excited. I ordered some FRER that should be here today so I will test again tomorrow morning. Having the trigger makes every faint test feel like a fraud haha


----------



## todmommy4568

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=569566

Here's a link to my test from yesterday if anyone wants to take a gander :)


----------



## todmommy4568

I think I'm pregnant &#128563; I'm in shock! Hoping this bean decides to stick with me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow,I seen both your tests and I'd have to say a big congrats I think it's your :bfp:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thank you!


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I went to the doc for betas and they came back <1... When I got home I used my last FRER and a Wondfo. Wondfo was negative and FRER was still positive. I got 4 false positives, beyond heartbreaking but I am so glad that I had the blood work because it would be more heartbreaking to have AF show and think that I had another CP. I will never be using FRER again, what a crock.

I messaged my doctor about doing iui next cycle and am just waiting for a response.


----------



## BABYBOUND2015

Hello to all, @todmoomy4568. Sorry for the news, but it will happen. 

I am 42 ttc #4 (recently had cp in may). I just did my first round of clomid 150mg on days 3-7,. I had a cd 12 scan that showed 2 mature follicles and 1 almost mature (not sure of exact meaurments), my lining was 7.7 which he said looked good,and that I responded well, I have been taking ovaboost (3caps), fertileaid (1cap) 50,000iu vit d for 6 wks, fertile cm(2caps) and 1 shot of wheatgrass (powder in oj) every morning, Aprils labs were cd 3 fsh 15.6, amh 0.491, (AMH LAST SEPT2015 WAS 0.16, STARTED TAKING VITAMIN D BECAUSE I READ A DEFICIENCY CAN MASK YOUR AMH LEVELS) everything else normal. MY CD23 progesterone was 0.69, nurse says is indicative of no ovulation. the plan is to now have u/s between cd 1-3 to check for cyst, then re start clomid and this time add an ovidrel trigger shot and either ti or iui.
im currently cd 26 waiting on af to arrive to begin new cycle, will you be using clomid this next cycle?


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome babybound :wave: Sounds like you have things figured out, I don't know if I could remember all those pills :haha: When is AF supposed to arrive for you?

AF showed this morning for me, the cramps are pretty painful I'm wondering if that has to do with the clomid :shrug: I will start clomid 100mg on cd3 and then ultrasound and trigger on cd12 and IUI on cd13


----------



## Kaiecee

So dr wants me to use clomid for another 3 months but added metformin has anyone used this??


----------



## todmommy4568

I haven't used metformin so I'm no help there.

My ultrasound is tomorrow and my trigger as long as there aren't more than 4 follicles. I'm super excited and hoping for the best! I feel bad because I haven't been perfect by any means this month. DH and I went out for his birthday and I had a fair amount of drinks :haha: and I have been having a drink or two at night. It has kept my anxiety level about everything way way down but not sure how it will affect everything else, guess I will find out!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BABYBOUND2015

todmommy4568 said:


> Welcome babybound :wave: Sounds like you have things figured out, I don't know if I could remember all those pills :haha: When is AF supposed to arrive for you?
> 
> AF showed this morning for me, the cramps are pretty painful I'm wondering if that has to do with the clomid :shrug: I will start clomid 100mg on cd3 and then ultrasound and trigger on cd12 and IUI on cd13



Thanks for the welcome!, I am still waiting on af im now cd38, will a little cramping, but I have re appt in am for hcg and progesterone tests, then they are going to do a u/s to check for cyst. I am so ready to start the next cycle, I will keep you posted.


----------



## BABYBOUND2015

todmommy4568 said:


> Welcome babybound :wave: Sounds like you have things figured out, I don't know if I could remember all those pills :haha: When is AF supposed to arrive for you?
> 
> AF showed this morning for me, the cramps are pretty painful I'm wondering if that has to do with the clomid :shrug: I will start clomid 100mg on cd3 and then ultrasound and trigger on cd12 and IUI on cd13




todmommy4568 said:


> I haven't used metformin so I'm no help there.
> 
> My ultrasound is tomorrow and my trigger as long as there aren't more than 4 follicles. I'm super excited and hoping for the best! I feel bad because I haven't been perfect by any means this month. DH and I went out for his birthday and I had a fair amount of drinks :haha: and I have been having a drink or two at night. It has kept my anxiety level about everything way way down but not sure how it will affect everything else, guess I will find out!
> 
> How is everyone doing?



Sounds great!!! fxd for you!!!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls! Hope you dont' mind me popping in. I just finished my first round of clomid for this month. I am not sure when i will be ovulating, but i did buy a bunch of opk's off ebay, so we will see. I will go for the day 21 blood test and see. Right now im on CD 13. When would be a good time to start testing? I ended up taking my clomid on CD 3-7. I think when i conceived my daughter 6 years ago i did it 5-9, and not sure if that worked or not cause i know i changed the dates. Anyways im always looking for new buddies... Check out my TTC #2 journal. :)


----------



## Geebug x

Hope you all don't mind, I haven't started Clomid yet but will be within the next few weeks so just wanted to get some experiences in here xxx


----------



## todmommy4568

Want2b I would start opks as soon as possible. I had the trigger so I haven't done any opks on my clomid cycles but I have heard that it can change O day so I wouldn't chance the unpredictability :flower:

Welcome geebug! :wave:

I haven't updated in a while. I had 4 follicles measuring at 17, 15, 13, and 11. The 17 they were very confident in and the 15 they said may or may not release but either way getting the 17 is better than anything we got last cycle. I had my trigger the same day as U/S and then IUI the next afternoon. DH was so upset and embarrassed about bringing in his sample but now he is so proud of his swimmers he has completely forgot :haha: His count was 275 million after the wash with 98% motility. We are feeling pretty hopeful about this cycle. I had to do a manual override on my chart because FF insists that I O'ed on cd9 which due to my ultrasound I know isn't true. I had a huge dip today, I'm thinking fallback rise? I've never had anything like that


----------

